# Boss V plow angle springs



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

Ive got a Boss V 9'2" without the smart lock cyl.
Ive had problems backdragging with it. Ive read that some people dont have problems and others do. Im thinking of tightening the springs all the way do reduce the folding while backdragging. Is there any harm to tightening the springs?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

bnrhuffman said:


> Ive got a Boss V 9'2" without the smart lock cyl.
> Ive had problems backdragging with it. Ive read that some people dont have problems and others do. Im thinking of tightening the springs all the way do reduce the folding while backdragging. Is there any harm to tightening the springs?


I do not have that plow but I would tend to think that if you tighten the springs that means you will have a bit less "power" to hold the "wings" out with plowing because cylinder will have to overcome more resistance to extend.


----------



## snooker (Jan 6, 2004)

If it really is a common problem, Boss should sell all their V's with Smart-Lock cylinders. Sometimes I back plow in the V-Position, like a reverse scoop. I never really had a problem with my old plow not holding a position. The new plow came with the Smart-Lock cylinders, but haven't used it yet. 

Tightening the springs sounds like a clever fix. I'd give it a try, but you should call the technical support guys at Boss. There probably is something wrong with it though. It may put undue stress on the spring mounts on the blades, but would that be too much? Those brackets are not beefy like the rest of the plow.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

The problem is, they use the same spring on all their V plows. 7.6 up to the 10'er. What holds great for the 7.6 and 8.2 won't hold as well with a foot or two more plow on the bigger ones.

This year will be my first with the 9.2, so I'll have to let you know on this.

I would call BOSS if I were you. Those springs can only stretch SO far! 

I have all original springs on my old 8.2


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

If you try to tighten the wing return springs past what is recomended , you are just going to be breaking alot of springs. Also the spring mounts will more than likely be bent.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

I plow with an 8'2" Boss. Just as some of the members have pointed out, tightening the springs only adds more resistance for the hydraulic system, stresses your already overworked electrical system, and is very hard on the spring eye bolt brackets. A buddy of mine tightened up his springs so he could back drag more and ended up pulling his spring eye bolt through the mount. A little tip for Boss owners from me is to purchase some 1/2" fender washers and install them behind the locknut on the eye bolt mount to help spread out the force of the spring. You will have to grind the washer to fit but it's better than pulling it out at 2 A.M. I just back drag like a straight blade, maybe a just a slight "Vee" position to collect some of the snow. If there is ice or packed snow on the bottom I "straight blade" going forward to scrape up as much as I can but not get too close to the building. Then I have to take a couple of back drags to clear the area. Granted, its not very efficient, but I figure I will make it up with the "scoop" position while straight blades are chasing that illusive windrow back and forth. The best thing to fix this is to install the Smart Lock Cylinders, they DO work.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Spend the dow get the smart-lock cylinders and be done with it!


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

bnrhuffman,

While you are saving your money for your Smart Locks, try this. Attach a couple of lengths of chain to your Vee wings and to a sturdy location on your headgear or Smart Hitch. Make "em so that the Vee will be SLIGHTLY angled forward so you can get a nice spill off the sides while you backdrag.

You can then get out and flip your Smart Hitch switch (on older models) and you will have down pressure, too.

The chain will keep the plow wings from folding, and when you get out to hit the switch again, it will remind you to take off the chains, pitch 'em in the bed and off you go!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

ProSeasons said:


> bnrhuffman,
> 
> While you are saving your money for your Smart Locks, try this. Attach a couple of lengths of chain to your Vee wings and to a sturdy location on your headgear or Smart Hitch. Make "em so that the Vee will be SLIGHTLY angled forward so you can get a nice spill off the sides while you backdrag.
> 
> ...


Sounds like trouble if you ask me, could break a lot of stuff if you hit something or forgot about the chains..


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Which is why not just any idiot should plow snow. Or have a drivers liscense....


----------



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.
I dont want to chance breaking anything by tightening the springs too much, but, what is "too much"? Right now my eye bolts have about 2" of threads showing on the inside (towards the spring) of the brace where they mount. I changed eye bolts this summer because one of them rusted and broke but I put the spring tention back the way I found it. Would it be too much tention to screw the eye bolts all the way out (or in, depending how you think of it)? This is apparently designed to be adjustable.
Could this be the reason why some people seem to have problems with the wings folding and other people dont? How tight do others have their springs adjusted? I wonder if these springs loose tention over time and should be replaced periodically?
bldrs83, good idea on the washers. Thats something Im going to have to do, especially if I tighten things up a little.

I dont think tightening the springs a little would have much effect on the cylinders of hydro system at all.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

I thought I read somewhere or someone told me that to set the proper tension on Boss wing springs to tighten them until the spring just starts to separate at the coils. Overtime I think the springs do loose there strength because I have on spring just a little bit tighter than the other so the wings operate at the same speed.


----------



## snooker (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, the springs are supposed to be tightened until there is a 1/32" gap between the coils. Surely, tightened all the way would be too much, I know you're not talking about that. But even if you put those springs on a scale and measured the difference in streching force, you'd still be "winging" it, because you don't know the yield point of the brackets. 

Look at the rest of the plow compared to those spring brackets. It's obvious by the lack of steel that they're just there to help the cylinder fold the wing back, and not designed to work snow. 

Tighten a little, maybe. Again, if this problem happens to so many users, Boss should make the Smart-Lock cylinders standard.


----------



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

snooker said:


> Yep, the springs are supposed to be tightened until there is a 1/32" gap between the coils.
> 
> Boss should make the Smart-Lock cylinders standard.


What position should the blades be in (straight, scoop, "V") to get 1/32" between coils?

When using the Smart-lock cylinders, do you keep the springs on? Are they double acting cylinders or are they just valved to not allow the cylinders to extend without hydro. pressure?


----------



## snooker (Jan 6, 2004)

There's a downloadable owner's/installation manual that you can get on Boss' website. On page 18, it says with the wings folded back in the "V" position, you should tighten the springs until there is a 1/32" gap between the coils. 

The springs stay on with the Smart-Lock cylinders. I suppose if they were double acting, you might not need them. After talking to the technical guys at Boss, my understanding is the Smart-Lock cylinders have a special valve that keeps them from folding back. But I could be wrong.


----------



## bnrhuffman (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks Snooker,
I checked out their site but I guess I didnt see that I could download the manual.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

While Boss' site isn't perfect, it DOES have a LOT of info on it!

You just have to look around a bit.

Was installing the wiring the other night at my parents house. I must have left the wiring instructions at my house, as I didn't have them with me. I just went in Mom and Dads house, fired up their computer, and downloaded/printed the full instruction manual.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

When I was shopping for a plow last year I toke note of the lack of dual acting cylinders on the Boss V. Went with the Western MVP. Nice having hydraulics in both directions.


----------



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

What is the price for the smart lock cylinders???


----------



## snooker (Jan 6, 2004)

Depends on the dealer, but if it's a new V-Plow, it should only be about $150-$200 extra (upgrade). I don't know what it would cost to replace the cylinders on an older plow.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

snooker is right on the price if you buy them when you buy the plow. Our local BOSS dealership charges $400 dollars to upgrade after you buy the plow and around $200 to upgrade when you first purchase the plow.


----------

